# How much should it cost to geld a pony?



## Kallibear (18 November 2010)

We've just got the bill in for the recent gelding of our colt. FAR more than expected!

How much have you paid for a straight forwards gelding? Pony is small (230kg) and it was textbook under a quick GA (i.e not standing) in the field.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (18 November 2010)

Not sure about most places but I recently had two vets do two colts on the same day and only cost me 200 euro, i had no call out fee for first visit or for second follow up a week later and didnt get charged for the bute either?
Both boys done on the floor and one is maybe size of a welshie sec a and the other tbx connie 14hh?


----------



## Waterborn (18 November 2010)

Just had mine done in the field & it cost £150


----------



## cm2581 (18 November 2010)

£100-200 for standing sedation and probably double for GA.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (18 November 2010)

I'm a bit weird because I do mine all down (field or clinic) cost for <2yr routine colt cut is about £170 paid on day...£220 on the bill.  The standing cut is quite a bit cheaper - about £140ish ( not sure a never do i that way)

Extra for visit if at yard.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 November 2010)

ImogenBurrows said:



			I'm a bit weird because I do mine all down (field or clinic).
		
Click to expand...

That's not wierd!  My very good, experienced vet (he's been MY vet for 22 years) always does them down too.  If a client wants them done standing they get another vet from the same practice who prefers doing them standing!

He thinks it's easier, safer, etc etc. and we've never had a problem - so I'm happy for him to do it his way.

To cost, I had two colts done on the same day in October.  One was just over 2, a big 16.2, and the other a yearling, about 15.2.  Total including visit, all drugs including follow up antibiotics ands the ruddy VAT was £290-ish.


----------



## riding_high (18 November 2010)

i had 2 ponies done 2 months apart from 2 different practices.
the first one was around £265 and told to keep in for 24hrs but walk around on hard standing, cold hose the area and then if it's not too muddy in the field he can go out.

second pony was £190, to be turned out straight away, don't hose or anything, just basically leave him to it, that pony had a bit of an infection and his sheath swelled right up and he became lethargic.
both ponies were done standing up and done at the end of last year!


----------



## LazyS (19 November 2010)

I got a quote before I had my baby done in February, then I knew what it would cost. I can't remember exactly but it was about £180-200 and he was done standing. All the different options were explained to me when I asked for a quote - think they were surprised to be asked to quote, but why not? Everything went well apart from the vet narrowly missing getting kicked in the head!


----------



## Faithkat (19 November 2010)

My vet likes them down too.  The total bill for the last one I had gelded (9 month old NF gelded in January) cost £235 including three days anti-biotics


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2010)

When I had mine done - in  New Zealand it was $250  about 100 pounds, he was done on the ground and I was most intreaged that my vet rolled him onto his back, so that he was lying there legs splayed out at each side. Before that I'd only seen them done on their side with leg tied forward. 

Definately a clearer view for the vet and easier to work and less risk of being kicked if the horse starts to come round. His op took a little longer than planned as one of his not so manly bits had gone in to hiding, eventually found after some rummaging around and removed - dog would have been embarressed at the size! Back on his feet a short while later and out in the paddock again with his friends within the hour. I'd far rather see them out and moving around than confined with the risk of swelling up.

After a friends recent gelding experience I had been somewhat nervous about the whole proceedure. Her vet had put hers on the ground, tied the hind leg forward and while working on the horse it started to come round and was thrashing around so much the vet couldn't get any more anaesthetic in, horse got up with leg still tied, fell over and damaged his hip so badly he was PTS a few weeks later.


----------



## Kallibear (26 November 2010)

Thanks  (eventually Internet's been down).

Hum, ours was expensive then! £350!!  No after care needed, just a one off painkiller. 

Won't be using that vet again for a castration now!


----------



## raspberryripple (27 November 2010)

Kallibear said:



			Thanks  (eventually Internet's been down).

Hum, ours was expensive then! £350!!  No after care needed, just a one off painkiller. 

Won't be using that vet again for a castration now!
		
Click to expand...

My boy had to go into horspital as the connective tissues and ligaments were really tight, so he needed a full GA and more invasive surgery and didn't even come near that price! I paid about £200!!!! He also came home with plenty of antibiotics and anti inflammatories!


----------



## domane (27 November 2010)

Was he up-to-date with his jabs?  I had one of my boys done the day after he started his first course of vaccinations so to cover him for tetanus he had to have an anti-toxin injection which is expensive.  Had I waited a month for his second tet jab in the course he wouldn't have needed that jab though (unfortunately he had got into a field of mares a week before I bought him and "become a man" so he was a tad fired up and I didn't want him charging the fences at my yard to get to the mares so it was worth paying the extra).


----------



## Toast (27 November 2010)

I had one done, it was £200 inc 1st PVT
x


----------



## luckilotti (28 November 2010)

earlier in the year i was quoted £400 to do a 14hh colt under GA.


----------



## s4sugar (28 November 2010)

I paid £120 for gelding a 13.2 yearling in April.
Local & sedation.


----------



## Daisychain (29 November 2010)

Paid my vet £100 cash, did it standing there and then, yearling new nothing about it! Was done and dusted in 20mins, no fuss or hassle.


----------

